# No Spark Briggs 6 HP



## JustJen (May 22, 2006)

I have a 6HP Briggs lawn mower with no spark. It has been hard to start and will not restart after it's hot. I made the assumption the coil was bad and replaced it. Still no spark. I gapped the coil with a business card and .010 feeler gauge. still no spark. I completely removed the kill wire. still no spark.  What else could be the problem. Can the flywheel/magnets wear out? FYI this mower has done far more then average grass cutting. Oh yea the first thing I did was replace the spark plug. Could the new plug be bad? 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Rule of thumb is if the magnets will hold a screw driver they are good, but magnets do go bad sometimes. As for the plug I have seen new plugs that were bad, but not very ofen, Champion seams to be the worse.

How about some engine numbers, and my be I can help you more.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you get the correct replacement for your engine. You may have installed a coil that needs points to operate!

Post Brand, Model and Spec or Type numbers off of your engine.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

how did it screw up ?


----------



## JustJen (May 22, 2006)

I'll get model and code numbers for you tomorrow. Thanks for the response


----------



## JustJen (May 22, 2006)

The owner claims the mower has gotten pogressivly harder and harder to start and will not start at all once it's hot. They replaced the spark plug but it still will not start. When I checked for spark there was none. Based on the information of "No start once the mower was hot" I figured there was a problem with the coil. I checked the kill wire and it looked ok . I checked and reset the coil gap but still no spark. At that point I made the assumptio nthe coil was bad.


----------



## JustJen (May 22, 2006)

How would I know if it needs points. The new coil looks similar.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

With engine numbers we can see if it has points. If this is a newer engine I doubt it has points. Engine numbers are everything in this business.

If it's a overhead valve engine look on the valve cover for numbers.

I assume you put a new coil on the engine and not a used one from another engine, is this the case. Just because it looks simular does'nt mean it's the same coil.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

might sound elementary but check the flywheel key


----------



## JustJen (May 22, 2006)

Okay!
here it is the model #12H02 Type# 2682-B1 Code#9912959
Flywheel key is in good shape. But good thought I did not thing of that.
Yes id did put a new coil on not a used one. 
I'll try another spark plug here shortly.

Thanks!


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Those numbers dont show up on briggs site. Is it an over head valve engine if so look on valve cover for numbers


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

JustJen said:


> Okay!
> here it is the model #12H02 Type# 2682-B1 Code#9912959
> Flywheel key is in good shape. But good thought I did not thing of that.
> Yes id did put a new coil on not a used one.
> ...


I am sure you dropped the "8" off of the model number should be 12H802, code tells me it's a 1999 year model, so it would be a solid state ignition module, no points. If I am correct about the model number then the ignition module you should have installed is a Briggs 802574 or equivalent after market module.

If you have the correct module installed make sure you have it's orientation correct (this side up, cylinder side etc.) Briggs modules can be installed upside down and if they are they will not work. If all that checks then unplug the kill switch lead and check for spark with the module isolated.

Good Luck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustJen (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: You are correct!.
I did drop the 8 in the model #
The coil # is correct
I did put the coil on upside down. I now have it on right side up and I have spark. I get a couple dumb ass points for that one. 

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Thats GREAT!!!

(I mean about the spark not the points..lol)


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Glad you got it running.

That 30yearTech a pretty sharp cookie.

Do'nt worry about the DA points everybody has some of them stored up.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------

